# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера И-15, И-15бис, И-153

## lindr

И-15	

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

33901		№39	нет	01	28.08.34	СССР		первый
33902		№39	нет	02	1934	СССР		НИИ ВВС винт рег. Шага испытания 05.35
33905		№39	нет	05	28.08.34	СССР		НИИ ВВС первый серийный испытания 08-09.34
33906		№39	нет	06	1934	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.34
33907		№39	нет	07	1935	СССР		крыло без чайки
33909		№39	нет	09	1935	СССР		новая чайка
33911		№39	нет	11	1935	СССР		серийный

зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

9651	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		СК-4 высотный испытания 1937
9674	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937 РС
9741	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937 РС
9742	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		
9743	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		
9744	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		
9745	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937 РС
9746	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		
9747	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		
9748	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		
9749	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		
9750	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		
9751	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		
9752	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		
9753	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		
9754	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937 РС
9755	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937 РС
9775	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937 РС
9826	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937 РС
9872	И-15	№1	1935	СССР	СССР-И317	МАИ
9947	И-15	№1	1935	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937 РС

----------


## lindr

И-15бис

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

33921		№39	нет	21	22.11.37	СССР		кольцо Тауненда

зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

3253	И-15бис	№1	04.37	СССР		головной
3319	И-15бис	№1	1937	СССР		169-й ИАП
3353	И-15бис	№1	1937	СССР		опытный
3354	И-15бис	№1	1937	СССР		опытный испытания 08-10.37
3358	И-15бис	№1	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937
3361	И-15бис	№1	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937
3362	И-15бис	№1	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937
3365	И-15бис	№1	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937
3366	И-15бис	№1	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937
3368	И-15бис	№1	1937	СССР	68	НИИ ВВС испытания 1937
3390	И-15бис	№1	1937	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 26.04.43
3392	И-15бис	№1	22.11.37	СССР		НИИ ВВС М-25В первый лыжи эталон 1 пол 1938
3495	И-15бис	№1	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06-07.38 эталон перв. половины 1938
3615	И-15бис	№1	02.38	СССР		НИИ ГУАС подвесные баки испытания 1938-1939
3650	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		ЛС завод №156 потерян 25.02.40
3687	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		испытания 01-04.39 ТК
3710	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		ГК
3727	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		11-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 26.09.42
3733	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР	26	фото ЦВМА
3739	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		11-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 16.08.42
3740	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		147-й ИАП потерян 02.01.40
3762	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит обломки фото
3771	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		ГК
3816	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР	14	70-й ИАП захвачен 24.05.39 Япония
3843	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		5-й ОСАП сбит 05.12.39
3849	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		152-й ИАП потерян 02.12.39
3853	И-15бис	№1	21.06.38	СССР		фото ЦВМА
3861	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		39-й ИАП ВВС ТОФ потерян 22.07.41
3868	И-15бис	№1	05.38	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05-06.38 буксировщик
3888	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП потерян 30.01.40
3889	И-15бис	№1	22.06.38	СССР		фото ЦВМА
3907	И-15бис	№1	10.07.38	СССР		фото ЦВМА
3934	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		70-й ИАП сбит 22.06.39
3964	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		сбит 1939-40
3982	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР	8	152-й ИАП сбит 14.01.40
3988	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП потерян 25.12.39
3994	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП потерян 30.01.40
4047	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		документ
4052	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		236-я ПАД сбит 08.42
4160	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВС лыжи, сбрас баки, испытания 04.39
4171	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		25-я ОАЭ КБФ сбит 20.10.43
4182	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4188	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 05.03.43
4218	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4222	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		сбит 14.02.40
4243	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 23.05.43
4309	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		4-й ИАП
4337	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 20.02.40
4344	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 20.02.40
4347	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		68-й ИАП сбит 13.01.40
4357	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		80-й САП сбит 17.01.40
4358	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		5-я САД
4363	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП потерян 08.02.40
4364	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		5-я САД
4365	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		80-й сАП потерян 27.02.40
4373	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		5-я САД
4377	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		152-й ИАП сбит 14.12.39
4379	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		152-й ИАП потерян 28.12.39
4404	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		80-й сАП потерян 27.02.40
4413	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		сбит 1942 фото
4430	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		149-й ИАП сбит 26.02.40
4435	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР	161	1-я ДРАЭ подбит 19.02.40, списан
4436	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		149-й ИАП сбит 26.02.40
4439	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР	19	FLARF-02089
4445	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 18.12.39
4452	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		152-й ИАП сбит 29.12.39
4453	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		152-й ИАП сбит 07.01.40
4460	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		80-й САП сбит 17.01.40
4462	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		7-й ИАП, 23-й ИАП сбит по ошибке 06.03.40
4470	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		80-й САП потерян 27.02.40
4473	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		5-й САП сбит 23.01.40
4474	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		80-й САП сбит 17.01.40
4475	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		80-й САП потерян 27.02.40
4479	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытание на штопор 05.39
4514	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 25.12.39
4243	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 23.05.43
4520	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 26.11.43
4522	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 22.06.41
4528	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		147-й ИАП, потерян 28.01.40
4531	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		7-й ИАП сбит 30.11.39
4545	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП потерян 25.12.39
4584	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР	492	147-й ИАП, Финляндия VH-5
4599	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		авария 02.01.40 ремонт
4607	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		ВВС ЧФ
4616	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР	173	19-й ИАП, 152-й ИАП, Финляндия VH-11, VH-2
4647	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР	3	147-й ИАП, Финляндия VH-3
4649	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		9-й ЛШАП потерян 09.01.40
4667	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		4-й ИАП потерян 26.02.40
4669	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4672	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР	13	147-й ИАП, Финляндия VH-4
4686	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		7-й ИАП сбит 30.11.39
4693	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		9-й ЛШАП сбит 02.40
4752	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4859	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		5-я САД
4886	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		документ
4963	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		5-я САД
4982	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		5-я САД
4999	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР	1	10-й ИАП потерян 01.02.41
5001	И-153	№1	05.38	СССР		НИИ ГУАС первый опытный М-25В
5006	И-153	№1	1938	СССР		испытания 1939
5050	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР	30	27-й ИАП СФ
5055	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		толщина тросов
5101	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		7-й ИАП сбит по ошибке 25.12.39
5105	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 21.02.40
5108	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		68-й ИАП сбит 29.12.39
5128	ДИТ-1	№1	1939	СССР		испытания 1939
5152	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		439-й ИАП сбит 01.01.40
5162	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		1-я ДРАЭ
5173	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		авария 14.01.40 ремонт
5175	И-15бис	№1	1938	СССР		испытания 02-04.39 винт Жданова
5195	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 10.12.39
5196	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 02.02.40
5219	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		72-й САП сбит 15.12.39
5237	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		М-62 потерян 16.05.39
5242	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП сбит 26.12.39
5275	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП потерян 06.12.39
5291	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП
5337	ДИТ-2	№1	1939	СССР		испытания 06-08.39
5353	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		РС-82 НИПАВ испытания 05.39
5366	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		4-й ИАП потерян 27.02.40
5378	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41
5387	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		54-й САП
5413	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		149-й ИАП сбит 26.02.40
5416	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		5-я САД
5421	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		4-й ИАП, 49-й ИАП потерян 28.01.40
5432	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 18.12.39
5490	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		документ
5543	И-15бис	№1	13.05.39	СССР		фото ЦВМА
5556	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП СФ потерян 28.09.42
5562	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		9-й ЛШАП сбит 16.02.40
5566	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР	30	фото ЦВМА
5567	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		72-й САП уничтожен на земле 29.06.41
5670	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		5й ОСАП, 147-й ИАП потерян 02.01.40
5686	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 29.06.41
5689	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 26.06.41
5739	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1939-40 М-62
5809	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		сбит 14.02.40
5827	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		документ
5842	И-15бис	№1	04.39	СССР		14-й ИАП ВВС ТОФ потерян 27.02.41
5859	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		документ
5860	И-15бис	№1	1939	Китай		документ
5867	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		14-я ОШАЭ сбит 11.11.42
5874	И-15бис	№1	26.07.39	СССР	30	фото ЦВМА
5927	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		сбит 14.02.40
5942	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		ПВРД
5957	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		ТК
5964	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		ТК сбит обломки фото
5968	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		60-я АБР ТК
5974	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		60-я АБР ТК
5975	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		ТК
5976	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		60-я АБР ТК
5977	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		ТК
5978	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		60-я АБР ТК
5979	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		ТК
5980	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		ТК
5981	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		ТК
5982	И-15бис	№1	1939	СССР		60-я АБР ТК

----------


## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

6001	И-153	№1	03.39	СССР		ТК
6002	И-153	№1	1938	СССР		М-62 испытания 1938
6003	И-153	№1	03.39	СССР		ТК
6004	И-153	№1	03.39	СССР		М-25В испытания 1939
6005	И-153	№1	1938	СССР		НИИ ГУАС второй опытный М-25В
6006	И-153	№1	03.39	СССР		ТК
6007	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		М-62 испытания 1939
6008	И-153	№1	03.39	СССР		М-25В испытания 1939 потерян 11.04.39
6009	И-153	№1	03.39	СССР		М-25В испытания 1939
6010	И-153	№1	03.39	СССР		М-25В испытания 1939
6011	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		ТК
6012	И-153	№1	04.39	СССР		М-63
6013	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		М-62
6014	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		ЦАГИ, 564-й ИАП АВ-1 испытания 04-12.40
6016	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		М-62
6017	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		М-62
6018	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		М-62
6019	И-153	№1	1938	СССР		НИИ ГУАС М-62 испытания 04.39
6021	И-153	№1	1938	СССР		2 БС
6022	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		испытания 1939
6024	И-153	№1	1938	СССР		65-й ШАП
6028	И-153	№1	1938	СССР		565-й ИАП потерян 10.02.42 ГК испытания 1940
6029	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
6030	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		Винты АВ-1, ВВ-1 и старые
6034	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		НИИ ГУАС ДМ-2 подв. баки, ГК, ПВРД испытания 1939-40
6035	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6039	И-153	№1	04.39	СССР		М-63
6043	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		НИИ ГУАС М-62 испытания 1939
6049	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		564-й ИАП
6053	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП
6062	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		НИИ ГУАС М-62 испытания 1939
6071	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		22-й ИАП ВИШ
6074	И-15бис	№1	24.07.39	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6086	И-153	№1	1939	СССР	86	потерян 22.05.40
6101	И-153	№1	25.07.39	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6106	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		197-й ИАП
6108	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		26-й ИАП потерян 27.10.41
6126	И-153	№1	10.08.39	СССР		фото
6141	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6154	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		61-я ИАБР КБФ потерян 23.05.41
6158	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		26-й ИАП потерян 10.03.40
6164	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		документ
6165	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		11-я ОАЭ сбит 02.03.40
6204	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		Винты АВ-1, ВВ-1, малый кок
6222	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 25.10.41
6233	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		194-й ИАП
6250	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 25.09.41
6265	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		38-й ИАП сбит 17.07.41
6267	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП
6271	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		153-й ИАП
6273	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП потерян 26.02.40
6285	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		26-й ИАП потерян 02.12.39
6289	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 29.06.41
6293	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		сбит обломки фото
6296	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП
6302	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП потерян 25.02.40
6303	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		44-й ИАП потерян 03.03.40
6304	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		26-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе с №7743
6308	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
6316	И-153	№1	1939	СССР	16	2-й ИАП СФ N153RP
6319	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 08.07.41
6322	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП потерян 04.07.41
6323	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 28.06.41
6324	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 17.07.41
6326	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП сбит 26.02.40 ZK-JJB
6330	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 29.11.41
6331	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 24.07.41
6334	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП потерян 20.01.40
6335	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 05.42
6336	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 26.08.41
6337	ДИТ-2	№1	1939	СССР		испытания 06-08.39
6338	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 15.08.41
6342	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 28.06.41
6346	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 02.07.41
6354	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП потерян 30.12.39
6375	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 15.09.41
6386	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
6391	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ потерян 26.03.41
6403	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		сбит обломки фото
6404	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
6406	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
6408	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 05.42
6416	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.39-01.40
6420	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
6422	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
6426	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
6433	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		ИАО 10-й АБР сбит 25.12.39
6437	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		25-й ИАП потерян 30.11.39
6447	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 26.09.41
6454	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		захвачен 1941 Германия, Финляндия
6469	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		38-й ИАП сбит 02.02.40
6471	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 26.09.41
6486	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП
6487	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 11.02.40
6488	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 23.02.40
6491	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 10.12.39
6504	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 03.42
6506	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС 1 БС, ТК испытания 1940
6514	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		захвачен 1941 Германия, Финляндия IT-23
6518	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		38-й ИАП потерян 10.06.41
6521	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		68-й ИАП потерян 29.02.40
6526	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 11.02.40
6534	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 17.02.40
6536	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		482-й ИАП, 305-й САМ
6537	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП
6540	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		Первый серийный с М-63 испытания 01-04.40
6541	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		документ
6544	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
6556	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 11.10.42
6560	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП
6566	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		НИИ ГУАС М-62 испытания 1940
6576	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		25-й ИАП, 38-й ИАП сбит 14.01.40
6578	И-153П	№1	23.02.40	СССР		16-й ИАП, 810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП, 564-й ИАП
6598	И-153П	№1	23.02.40	СССР		16-й ИАП потерян 03.07.41
6604	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП потерян 14.05.42
6624	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		документ
6627	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		захвачен 1941 Германия, Финляндия
6631	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 24.09.42
6632	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП
6646	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		931-й ИАП сбит 19.11.42
6649	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП
6653	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 15.04.43
6663	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		сбит обломки фото
6668	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		ОРАЭ
6673	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.39-01.40
6690	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 15.04.43
6698	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		148-й ИАП сбит11.03.40
6699	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 13.08.41
6702	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		документ
6713	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 01.43
6716	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП сбит 17.02.40
6718	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП потерян 07.02.40
6732	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		25-й ИАП, 7-й ИАП
6736	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП
6738	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 13.08.41
6740	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП
6743	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 03.09.41
6753	И-153	№1	1939	СССР	18	38-й ИАП потерян 13.01.41
6760	И-153П	№1	23.02.40	СССР		16-й ИАП потерян 04.07.41
6766	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП
6767	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		197-й ИАП потерян 26.07.41
6771	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП
6776	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		38-й ИАП потерян 11.03.40
6780	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		29-й ИАП, 810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
6788	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		197-й ИАП потерян 13.12.41
6789	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		153-й ИАП
6790	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 12.02.40
6791	И-153	№1	1939	СССР	5	49-й ИАП потерян 21.01.41
6793	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 28.01.40
6795	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		38-й ИАП потерян 11.03.40
6796	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП М-63
6802	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП
6804	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		38-й ИАП сбит 20.02.40
6806	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 13.08.41
6808	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП потерян 16.01.40
6810	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 03.11.41
6816	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП
6819	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		68-й ИАП,152-й ИАП сбит 31.01.40
6820	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		38-й ИАП,152-й ИАП сбит 26.02.40
6827	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП потерян 29.02.40
6830	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП сбит 07.10.41
6833	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП
6835	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41
6840	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП
6850	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП потерян 28.09.41
6852	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП потерян 23.01.40
6856	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		169-й ИАП
6862	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП потерян 18.01.40
6866	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		М-65 испытания 1940
6867	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 24.02.40
6874	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		72-й САП потерян 07.02.40
6894	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП М-63
6895	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		977-й ИАП потерян 01.43
6898	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП М-63
6912	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41
6922	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ потерян 08.41
6923	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		потерян при облете 15.05.40
6925	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		потерян при облете 05.40
6928	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 24.10.41
6931	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		НИИ ГУАС М-63, лыжи эталон 1940, ПСБ-100 испытания 1940
6934	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП М-63
6935	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП М-63
6939	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
6940	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		М-63 испытания 1940
6966	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
6942	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		169-й ИАП, 565-й ИАП
6954	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП М-63
6966	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
6972	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		565-й ИАП
6982	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 06.10.41
6987	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП потерян 26.07.41
6993	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		сбит 05.43
6994	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		194-й ИАП сбит 29.08.41
7006	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		34-й ИАП
7008	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 01.07.41
7016	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		документ
7018	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП
7025	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 21.09.41
7026	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		7-й ИАП
7027	И-153	№1	1939	СССР	75	147-й ИАП сбит 27.06.41 отреставрирован ZK-JKM
7029	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		26-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 19.09.41
7034	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 01.09.41
7035	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 13.07.41
7037	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		147-й ИАП потерян 22.06.41
7038	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 26.09.41
7042	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		147-й ИАП потерян 22.06.41
7046	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		захвачен 1941 Германия, Финляндия IT-25
7047	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		15-й ИАП
7049	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП
7068	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		захвачен 1941 Германия потерян 30.07.42
7096	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		захвачен 1941 Германия Н4+НА потерян 1943
7101	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС
7102	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС
7103	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС
7104	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС
7106	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС
7107	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП сбит 08.10.41 РС
7108	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС
7110	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС
7111	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП, 810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП РС
7112	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС, 611-й ИАП сбит 31.03.43
7113	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС
7114	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС
7115	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС
7116	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС
7117	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП
7120	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		27-й ИАП РС
7121	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП сбит 14.12.42
7123	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП
7132	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		565-й ИАП
7138	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7141	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		захвачен 1941 Германия, Финляндия
7142	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		149-й ИАП сбит 19.02.40
7148	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 06.42
7153	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 01.08.41
7154	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		149-й ИАП сбит 19.02.40
7156	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		149-й ИАП потерян 21.02.40
7158	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		149-й ИАП сбит 19.02.40
7160	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ потерян 02.42
7161	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7163	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		153-й ИАП потерян 01.07.41
7165	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7166	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7168	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 06.42
7170	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		149-й ИАП потерян 21.02.40
7179	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		149-й ИАП потерян 21.02.40
7180	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		8-й ИАП, 149-й ИАП потерян 21.02.40
7181	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		152-й ИАП сбит 27.09.41
7183	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		51-й ИАП,149-й ИАП потерян 21.02.40
7184	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7186	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7187	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7189	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
7192	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
7195	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		84-й ИАП
7200	И-153	№1	01.40	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ  лыжи
7202	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП потерян 14.08.41
7203	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		7-й ИАП
7204	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 06.42
7205	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 06.42
7207	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7209	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
7211	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		197-й ИАП
7213	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7214	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7218	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		7-й ИАП
7219	И-153	№1	1939	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 06.42
7220	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7221	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ потерян 09.42
7222	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 25.08.41
7226	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ потерян 08.41
7227	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7228	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 05.42
7233	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7234	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
7236	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ потерян 02.42
7238	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 09.42
7240	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП
7241	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 07.08.41
7242	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 14.07.41
7247	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП
7248	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП потерян 02.07.41
7250	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП, ОРАЭ сбит 19.07.41
7251	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП
7254	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 12.03.40
7258	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ потерян 27.07.42
7260	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 19.07.41
7263	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		84-й ИАП, 153-й ИАП сбит 08.07.41
7266	И-153	№1	07.01.40	СССР		фото ЦВМА лыжи
7271	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		38-й ИАП сбит 05.03.40
7275	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		38-й ИАП потерян 11.03.40 Финляндия
7277	И-153	№1	1940	СССР	21	15-й ИАП захвачен Германия Париж
7279	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		14-й ГвИАП
7286	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП
7288	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 02.09.41
7289	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		14-й ГвИАП
7290	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП
7292	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 20.08.41
7295	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 19.10.41
7296	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 14.07.41
7297	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 20.08.41
7306	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 01.07.41
7307	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 25.06.41
7308	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 08.07.41
7311	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП
7316	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП потерян 19.08.41
7319	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 21.08.41
7322	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 11.08.41
7323	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 08.09.41
7325	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		148-й ИАП сбит 07.03.40
7326	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП потерян 08.08.41
7327	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 21.09.41
7332	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		148-й ИАП потерян 08.05.41
7335	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		84-й ИАП М-63
7339	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП потерян 21.02.40
7344	И-153	№1	1940	СССР	44	148-й ИАП потерян 21.05.41
7346	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 21.08.41
7353?	И-153	№1	1940	СССР	53	148-й ИАП захвачен 07.41
7355?	И-153	№1	1940	СССР	55	148-й ИАП
7368?	И-153	№1	1940	СССР	68	148-й ИАП
7369?	И-153	№1	1940	СССР	69	148-й ИАП
7372	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		148-й ИАП потерян 01.04.41
7379	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		148-й ИАП потерян 30.05.41
7388	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		148-й ИАП потерян 01.04.41
7396	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		на 7277
7401	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 06.09.41
7418	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		ВВС ТОФ потерян 30.12.43
7449	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 22.06.41
7466	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП потерян 01.07.41
7467	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 26.09.41
7468	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП сбит 25.06.41
7472	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		7-й ИАП
7473	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		84-й ИАП
7482	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
7501	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		482-й ИАП сбит 25.08.42
7515	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 07.10.42
7518	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
7569	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		84-й ИАП
7584	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 29.04.42
7651	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41
7669	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 22.06.41
7681	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 06.05.43
7716	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП
7717	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41
7718	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП
7719	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41
7731	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 22.06.41
7732	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		565-й ИАП
7741	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 13.12.41
7743	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		26-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе с №6304
7744	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		65-й ШАП сбит 17.12.41
7761	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		931-й ИАП сбит 05-10.09.42
7775	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		84-й ИАП
7795	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		26-й ИАП таран №3816 He-111  05.11.41
7799	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 05.10.41
7800	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		931-й ИАП сбит 18.08.42
7803	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		931-й ИАП сбит 27.08.42
7805	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		975-й ИАП сбит 01.43
7806	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		
7812	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		975-й ИАП, 305-й САМ сбит 18.02.43
7813	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		931-й ИАП сбит 05-10.09.42
7817	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		153-й ИАП
7822	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		482-й ИАП, 267-й ИАП
7823	И-153	№1	1940	СССР	124	931-й ИАП, 611-й ИАП сбит 02.04.43
7826	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		931-й ИАП сбит 09-10.42
7828	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		сбит обломки фото
7834	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		931-й ИАП сбит 05-10.09.42
7847	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		35-й ИАП сбит 15-20.11.42
7856	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		сбит обломки фото
7867	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
7889	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		84-й ИАП
7898	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		84-й ИАП сбит 25.08.42
7948	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		65-й ШАП потерян 31.01.42
7958	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
7959	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		84-й ИАП сбит 25.08.42
7962	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		84-й ИАП, 611-й ИАП сбит  05.03.43
7964	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 05.03.43
7983	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		сбит обломки фото
8001	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		22-й ДБАП потерян 17.09.41
8019	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		М-63 испытания 1940
8079	И-153	№1	1940	СССР	6	127-й ИАП захвачен 07.41
8148	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		86 САМ СФ
8152	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		РС испытания 1940
8153	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41
8161	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		захвачен 1941 Германия, Финляндия
8167	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
8178	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		632-й ИАП потерян 17.01.42
8187	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		565-й ИАП
8191	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
8192	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		565-й ИАП потерян 22.04.42
8196	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП потерян 23.07.41
8208	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		147-й ИАП потерян 22.06.41
8232	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		захвачен 1941 Германия, Финляндия
8245	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		захвачен 1941 Германия, Финляндия
8250	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 05.42
8252	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		захвачен 1941 Германия Н4+НВ, Финляндия
8284	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
8287	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		13-й ИАП КБФ потерян 02.42
8298	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		испытание конусной установки 1940
8304	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ
8309	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 02.43
8310	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 10.04.42
8311	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 09.42
8312	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
8316	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП
8323	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП
8332	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 12.02.43
8334	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41
8436	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
8437	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
8440	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП потерян 22.07.41
8466	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		564-й ИАП
8467	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		19-й ИАП
8481	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		26-й ИАП сбит 22.10.41
8499	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		565-й ИАП
8507	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
8512	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
8514	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
8525	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
8527	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		1 БС испытания 1940
8528	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		565-й ИАП 1 БС испытания 1940
8531	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 02.42
8545	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП потерян 26.09.41 1 БС испытания 1940
8551	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		611-й ИАП
8558	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		611-й ИАП потерян 1943
8566	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 02.42
8567	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 02.42
8582	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 04.12.41
8591	И-153	№1	30.07.40	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ потерян 26.05.41
8592	И-153	№1	08.40	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 06.42
8600	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
8601	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 06.10.41
8609	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		испытания на штопор
8621	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		22-й ДБАП потерян 17.09.41
8623	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП
8625	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		22-й ДБАП потерян 17.09.41
8627	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		РС испытания 1940
8628	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		565-й ИАП
8646	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 22.07.41
8647	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 03.05.43
8649	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 10.10.41
8652	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП потерян 10.10.41
8666	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП
8691	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП сбит 22.06.41
8709	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 22.06.41
8710	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 22.06.41
8724	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41
8732	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		65-й ШАП сбит 17.12.41
8737	И-153	№1	09.40	СССР		6-й ИАП ТОФ потерян 16.02.42
8742	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41
8747	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
8749	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
8753	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		565-й ИАП
8756	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		152-й ИАП сбит 20.09.41
8757	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		152-й ИАП таран FD-21 FK-156
8783	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 29.03.43
8790	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
8792	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
8796	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
8806	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОАЭ КБФ сбит 02.42
8870	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
8879	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.41
8889	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		55-й ИАП сбит 22.06.41
8896	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП потерян 02.07.41
8897	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 03.10.41
8900	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		565-й ИАП
8907	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 28.07.41
8953	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ потерян 02.42
8960	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		147-й ИАП потерян 26.09.41
8965	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
8966	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП, 564-й ИАП
8967	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП, 564-й ИАП
8968	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 10.10.41
8969	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП потерян 22.06.41
8970	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		565-й ИАП
8971	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 06.10.41
8972	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 10.09.41
8973	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
8975	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 03.07.41
8977	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 24.10.41
8981	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит по ошибке 25.06.41
8983	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 02.42
8985	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 01.08.41
8989	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		147-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41
9024	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 05.42
9046	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
9064	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 15.04.43
9060	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 16.04.43
9164	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		15-я ВА
9168	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 07.42
9171	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 02.42
9175	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ потерян 08.41
9176	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		810-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП
9179	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 08.41
9184	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		захвачен 07.41
9202	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
9206	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
9234	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ сбит 02.42
9285	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		11-й ИАП КБФ
9289	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		61-й ШАП уничтожен на земле 07.41
9307	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
9324	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 08.41
9332	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 23.07.41
9333	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 09.10.41
9334	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит 24.10.41
9364	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 02.42
9375	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 02.42
9382	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 02.42
9385	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 15.04.43
9393	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 02.42
9421	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		12-я ОИАЭ КБФ сбит 02.42
9424	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 06.42
9434	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 06.42
9436	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
9439	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
9492	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 18.04.43
9514	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		документ
9739	И-153	№1	1940	СССР		фото ЦВМА

----------


## Fencer

Силами Северного флота в озере найден истребитель И-153-М62 времен Великой Отечественной войны с останками пилота на борту https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2375254@egNews



> По данным историков истребитель И-153 номер 7590 из 2-й эскадрильи 72-го смешанного авиаполка военно-воздушных сил Северного флота 25 октября 1941 года не вернулся с боевого задания

----------


## Fencer

Источники https://russianplanes.net/id308224
https://russianplanes.net/id308223

----------


## Sakhpoisk

В реестр.
И-15бис, 3492, завод №1, 26.12.1937 г.
Авария 20.01.1942 г., Сахалин, 601-й ИАП. Самолёт был на лыжах.
Лётчик младший лейтенант Бурава (Буров) А.Г.
Чуть позже постараюсь выложить фото.
Этот же лётчик погиб на таком же самолёте в Амурской области ровно через 4 месяца.
И-15бис, 4888. Катастрофа 20.05.1942 г. 583-й ИАП 96-й ИАД

----------

